
Trickle-down Workaholism in Startups - azernik
https://signalvnoise.com/trickle-down-workaholism-in-startups-a90ceac76426
======
shdh
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:PcuiIW...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:PcuiIWsmSSYJ:https://m.signalvnoise.com/trickle-
down-workaholism-in-startups-a90ceac76426+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca)

------
safek
Link is down.

~~~
azernik
Grargh. Fixed link is [https://m.signalvnoise.com/trickle-down-workaholism-in-
start...](https://m.signalvnoise.com/trickle-down-workaholism-in-
startups-a90ceac76426) (with an m). Could a kind mod fix that up?

~~~
azernik
And under _that_ URL, a much more complete discussion is at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14444467](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14444467)

